# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Little Mo Slater - Kacey Ainsworth

## emma_strange

EastEnders actress Kacey Ainsworth won't be appearing in Desperate Housewives after all, according to The Mirror today.

Ainsworth's EastEnders co-star Shane Richie (Alfie Moon) revealed that she would be joining the hit US show as a British nanny, at the British Soap Awards last weekend. 

However, Kacey's agent has now denied the rumours.

"Kacey categorically hasn't ever been approached by Desperate Housewives," Kacey's agent told the newspaper. 

source -digital spy

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

What a shame... even though I don't watch Desperate Housewives...

----------


## myra129

depserate housewives is excelent although i cant imagine kacey in it

----------


## i_luv_dennis

lookin 4ward 2 dat

----------


## .:Kitz:.

I don't watch it either.....what a shame tho. Can you really see 'little Mo mitchell' in desperate housewifes? I can't. It just not really the sort of thing i can see her doing!

----------


## Bad Wolf

why do british actrsses always get cast as nannies?  that is what she is supposed to doing, like daphanie in fraiser

----------


## .:Kitz:.

ha ha, i know. Is it the acsent or something?! Do they think that we talk like toffs and thats why we raise children 'properly'? I mean, like on the simpsons if they have an eglish person on it they talk really poshly! Is that how they see us? Anyway, i agree with you totally Rach!

----------


## di marco

lol! i agree, what is the obsession with english people and being posh?

----------


## Bad Wolf

and nannies or cleaners or housekeepers, we are only capable of service jobs!!!

----------


## di marco

i know, how stereotypical of them!

----------


## di marco

yeh kaceys a good actress but little mos getting boring now

----------


## xStephaniex

yehhhhh little mo finishes her last scenes in april  :Sad:  little mo cant goooooooo  :Sad:

----------


## Penguin8191

i think kacey is a great actress but she hasnt been given the best storeylines of late. its probably time we said goodbye to lil mo!

----------


## Cornishbabe

it means kacey can go on and make the most of her acting talent

----------


## Kim

Yeah, It isn't being shown in that role anymore and hasn't been for a long time. What do you guys think Kacey will do next?

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, It isn't being shown in that role anymore and hasn't been for a long time. What do you guys think Kacey will do next?


Maybe she'd like to take some time out, spend more time with her baby.

----------


## Perdita

Kacey Ainsworth has announced that she would be willing to return to EastEnders if she was ever offered the chance.

In an interview with Reveal magazine, the actress confirmed that she has fond memories of her time playing Little Mo Mitchell on the Walford soap.

Ainsworth commented: "EastEnders was a great place to work and I made some close friends during my six years there.

"If a storyline was there for me then of course I'd feel drawn to go back."

The 39-year-old, who starred on the programme from 2000 to 2006, has previously said that she is proud to have played the popular character.

Speaking last month, she explained: "I always had nice feedback from it, so as an actor you have to say if you have one character in your whole career that sticks in people's minds, you've done an amazing job."


http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...o-walford.html


*Yeah, let her have a reconcilliation with Billy, that man deserves a bit of happiness*

----------


## Katy

i think she could come back she still has family on the sqaure, unlike some of the ther characters that have returned in soaps recently.

----------


## lizann

I like to see her and Freddie back

----------


## LostVoodoo

for once, it's perfectly feasible for her character to come back. and yes it would be amazing to have her back with Billy. could see her being helpful with Stacey too

----------


## Dazzle

I wouldn't want her to come back.  I found her very boring the last couple of years she was in EE and was glad when she left.

----------


## Chris_2k11

She was a great character in her early days but a terrible one towards the end, though that was EastEnders fault and NOT hers, as theres certainly no problems with her acting. I wouldn't mind seeing her back if they could turn her character around again.

----------


## sean slater

Yeah she was a brilliant character. Whether Billy and Little Mo could get back together I don't know. They have been through a lot. But then the writers could make anything happen.

----------


## lizann

some on line talk she is returning

----------


## lizann

online talk mo and freddie returning

----------


## kaz21

Freddy has been cast.

----------

lizann (23-07-2022)

----------

